# cnc router wood gears



## beglylw (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi, My name is Loren Begly.
I just finished assembly of a desktop cnc 8" x10"x 2" using a dremel 300 , gecko 540 control, using EMC2 on a Linux PC. Cut some wood gears last night, I am using Bobcad to design wood gears. Have 16 tooth through 100 tooth design parameters in an excel spreadsheet. My next router will be a larger cnc with a bosch colt.


----------

